

Yet another update from Skylight - a perfect collaboration tool for startups - Masterofdark
http://skylightit.com/blog/
Skylight team has been busy adding small and some large changes. Some of these recent updates include speed improvements to Projects, Contacts, Stages and Milestone views, Google maps for addresses, Hover-on options to see related data, Increased Social integrated CRM and more….<p>http://skylightit.com/blog/
======
Masterofdark
<http://skylightit.com/blog/>

